# 9W NJ ride



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have never ridden on 9W in NJ but I have been told it's a nice ride. How is the road and the traffic situation ????


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

It ebbs and flows, some parts have a really nice shoulder and at some parts the shoulder gets really narrow, but as long as you keep your head up you should be fine.


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Its a good ride to NY and Back to NJ. You can catch some nice riders to chat and pull.
Careful of the police . They are strict with traffic lights.


----------



## Madone 2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a great ride around the Palisades and to the GW Bridge. Some nice backroads in the area where you can avoid most traffic and lot of traffic lights.


----------



## jnotv (Jan 13, 2008)

*Is it a viable option during the week after work?*

I work in the Bronx and 9W would be a great after work ride for me?


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a hugely popular ride with all Manhattan cyclists - its a launch point to Piermont, Nyack, Haverstraw, Bear Mtn, etc.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Heading up to Bear Mtn via henry hudson park( aka river rd), 9w, 7 Lakes Saturday morning. It will be 95 miles from GWB and 9000ft climbing. Anyone wants to join PM me.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Jnotv,

I recommend you riding on the weekends when motor traffic is light. Not sure if you want to ride at night when there is no light. Unless you can get out on the road early enough and get back before night fall. 

It can get hairy out there


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

The other alternative, which the NYCC often does, is to do the ride one-way and take Metro-North back into town. This way you can go all the way through Bear Mtn and cross over to Cold Spring to take the train back down.


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you need a permit to take your bike on Metro-North?


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

A bit more info for you!

*Bergen County's 9W is a world-class cycling destination*

Bergen County's 9W is a world-class cycling destination - NorthJersey.com



greg12666 said:


> I have never ridden on 9W in NJ but I have been told it's a nice ride. How is the road and the traffic situation ????


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

I rode it today - it was absolutely overrun with cyclists. To answer the above, the traffic is generally fine; the only issue is within Piermont and Nyack (off 9W), where the road narrows a bit and you can definitely be holding up car traffic.

As for Metro-North, I believe you do need a pass - the NYCC apparently manages to make arrangements with Metro-North in advance so that they open up special cars for them. I imagine this isn't a problem because on weekends they're often dragging extra cars back into the city, especially in the afternoons.


----------

